# help!how do i make my 23mnth old stop bottles!



## eno (May 16, 2010)

She is my first baby.and I guess I made a big mistake of introducing her to cereals using bottles.now she would never take cereals with spoon.worse still is at this stage,she is still not taking regular meals with the family.she takes chicken and fish,fried eggs at times and just a lil amount of pasta and noodles which can not sustain her!all she wants is her cereal in bottle!its frustrating,I hav tried evry possible means but to no avail.she wld rather go witout food!and I work,so she is wit her nanny all day and I tell her nanny to try her on regular meals but my baby is not really interested.she is goin to skool in sept and d skool does not allow bottles for her stage!I am carryin anoda baby due next mth and my daughter will be 2 nxt mnth.don't rily knw wat to do.I will appreciate any advice I can get!.I sure wld not make dis mistake wit my new baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

First, stop putting her cereal in bottles. At this point, it is probably going to be a big fight to even take the bottles away. Try to start by giving her cups to drink her beverages from. Also, try putting something like Cherios in a bowl for her to snack on.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

You just stop putting them in the bottles. Eventually hunger will kick in and she'll eat what she's given.

You just have to steel yourself sometimes. You gotta win this fight or the kid will own you for the rest of your life lol.


----------



## eno (May 16, 2010)

Tanx 827aug and atholk for ur response.this will sure be a loooonnnng weekend!I am going to do as u hav suggested.no going back this time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Watch SuperNanny to learn how to stand up against your kids and be the adult.


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

When my kid was little he was a very fussy eater. I used to worry oh so much but one day a wise health professional told me "no toddler has ever starved itself to death". That kind of put things in perspective for me and I was more able to determindly (if there such a word) carry through with the course of action I had decided on.

One thing I would say though, is that it might take more than a weekend - from what you said, I'm assuming that your toddler is with the nanny all week so in your position, if at all possible, I would think of delaying starting a new regime for a little bit until I could take say a week off work to really get the new regime established before the baby went back to the nanny.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree. When my daughter wouldn't eat, I said 'Fine. It's bedtime. You can eat breakfast in the morning.' She learned really quickly to eat what I gave her. Our rule was you try one bite of everything on your plate. If you don't like it, you don't have to finish it. But you don't get anything else, either.

My husband would wring his hands, 'oh, she's going to get sick' and try to sneak her other food, but I squelched that real fast. Now, at 19, she's perfect weight, loves all food, and her favorite restaurant is the salad buffet.

And whatever you do, do NOT give your baby soft drinks! When I grew up, a soft drink was a once-a-month treat. Seriously. (yes, I'm old; so what?) Please don't get your kid started on soft drinks as anything but a treat; milk, water, and juices are all he/she needs.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I once heard a pediatrician give some interesting advice on braking the bottle habit. She said to only offer water in the bottle. Then at the same time offer milk or juice in the toddler cups. She said it was a lot easier that way--by giving a favorable choice.


----------



## lovemywife4life520 (Jun 21, 2010)

Replace her bottles with sippy cups. Do not give her milk until she eats about half of her meal. At her age she wants to exert her independence a little, so when you sit her down to eat let her feed herself. I agree with the above posts as well, eventually she will get hungry and give in.


----------

